# installing chains



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought some chains for my 28 Deluxe and I'm not sure if I have installed them correctly. First time I've done this. The instructions say they must be tight, and while they don't droop I wouldn't exactly call them "tight".

I have the cross chains routed between the treads and the hooks are in the 3rd link - that's as tight as they'd go. I had to use some tie wraps to pull the slack out of the outer run. Dunno if they'll survive. Also couldn't figure out how to keep the hooks from coming undone, and ended up crimping them with pliers - is that normal?

The whole installation just leaves me feeling uneasy. Any comments from others who've done this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never had an issue with my Snow Hog tires on any of my machines, they all run just great ... curious, what made you want to put chains on your Trac tires?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The locking link isn't installed correctly, at least based on how I've installed mine. It's supposed to loop through the other end of the chain (the piece you're trying to grab), then be "folded back", onto and through a nearby link on its end of the chain. 

So if the loop link was at the end of side "A" of the chain, you slip it through the last (or suitable) link of the other end, side "B" of the chain, then swing it around so that it tucks back into the previous link of side "A". 

It's a kinda poor explanation, sorry. Maybe I have a pic that helps show how I did mine. I did use zip-ties to take up the excess slack on the outward-facing chains, as you did. I also deflated my tires, and installed the chains as tightly as I could, then re-inflated them. This seemed to help reduce the amount of slack in the chains.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

..., looks a little lose, I would get some bungee cord and loop it through at least 5 sides (pentagon shaped) that should get rid of some of the slack you have. I'm sure some of members here have other ideas and they will start coming in to you.
Good Luck and how do you like the ArmorSkids?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

From my truck driving days I say you have 1 to many cross chains and I would get the chains as tight as you can with the hooks on the side chain. Hard to see what you hooks look like with all your chain bunched up. Start with the inside first as tight as you can then you may want to let the air out and tighten the out side then air up.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes as RedOctobyr said: for starters your side hooks are not correct. They go thru the last link that will go thru easily then fold it back and hook into the side chain. Do this and use bungi cords to draw up any slack on the outside you should be fine. Hooking properly will take alot of the slack out of your chains After you have run them sum you may be able to tighten another link on the hook.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

watch vids for proper placement, take some/alot of air out of tires, get the chains as tight as u can, refill tires w/air

annoying to watch but good info, ff to chain install, 







donyboy also has a older vid


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*let the air out of your tires* before installing chains.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I should've asked here first. They make it look simple. Hope I can un-bend the end links and start over. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

oneacer said:


> I have never had an issue with my Snow Hog tires on any of my machines, they all run just great ... curious, what made you want to put chains on your Trac tires?


I have an uphill driveway. The tires slip sometimes going through packed snow.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> ..., looks a little lose, I would get some bungee cord and loop it through at least 5 sides (pentagon shaped) that should get rid of some of the slack you have. I'm sure some of members here have other ideas and they will start coming in to you.
> Good Luck and how do you like the ArmorSkids?


I'll see if I can find some short bungees. They'd likely survive better than zip ties. The Armor skids work well, other than they ride up and over the snow sometimes requiring a second pass... that can be annoying.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck with them! I like my chains, and as you said, find them more important when going up my driveway's incline, especially if the snow underneath is packed, and/or icy. A flat driveway would be simpler, but that's not what I have. 

My zip-ties are thick, and have been on there for about 3 seasons, with no issues. If you don't already have the small bungee cords available, there's no harm in trying zip-ties to see how they go.


----------

